# Luba + Nadya - im Zimmer / perfect twins (33 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (22 Nov. 2007)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Luba + Nadya*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## nevada (22 Nov. 2007)

der titel ist etwas irre führend - es gibt nur dann perfekte zwillinge, wenn ich mich clonen lasse.


----------



## neman64 (23 Sep. 2009)

Fantastische Bilder. 
Danke.


----------



## Billy Shears (9 Okt. 2009)

zumindest beim ersten Teil des Fotoshootings wäre ich ganz gerne draußen vor dem Fenster gestanden.


----------

